# 2 new TDs today



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Today both Umsa and Roo passed their TDs at the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America National Specialty TD test. It was a wonderful event - SUPER hospitality, great food, friendly faces, wonderful judges, good tracklayers, and a very supportive audience!!

Roo drew Track 1 and had the first pass of the day.







I am very proud of her as she is just 12 months old, and also a daughter of my Fritz. I am thrilled to be part of her training and titling! There were deer tracks and beds everywhere, and she was a real trooper out there in some very tough conditions and rough cover. 

Umsa drew Track 3 and had the second pass of the day. Shortly after the second corner she decided the track was best done at a dead run







She was very very accurate - just looked as if she was chasing a fleeing subject.........or dinner........She hit the brakes hard for the article at the end. 

By the time we got to pictures it was 90 degrees. It was very very hot running the tracks too. 

Here is Roo with the judges and her tracklayer









Some photos with her Rosette

















Here is Umsa 









And with her rosette









Thanks to the Yorkie national club for making another test available in the area! It was a super event, judges were Pam German and Wally O'Brien.

Christine


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super duper!!! beautifully done, big congrats to all of you!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulaitons.. that's awesome!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations! What fantastic dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great ribbons for a great day! Congrats!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Christine!!! I knew you guys would do great









LOL! I could just see Umsa







That is so her, she's such a funny girl







And what a wonderful accomplishment for Roo-so young too! More showline people should look at Fritz for improving working ability in their lines.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Those pics are really nice too, can see the affection on your face and on your dogs!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome Christine!!!!






















You beat us to it!!! Were the tracks easy for you to see, or was the grass totally dead?


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

There were places you could see the track, places you couldn't see anything at all, and places you could see LOTS of tracks. Lots of animal activity out there overnite......lots of changes of cover too on the same track. I was especially proud of Roo that at her young age she could manage all of that - she was distracted at times but was able to refocus and get back on the track each time. It's nice to see the tracking ability and drive, but also the clarity. 

Christine


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome job! It was definitely a hot day out there too.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Chrisrine on a job well done. Nice ribbons too,


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, you have reason to be very proud. When Max got his first TD we drew a really hard track, he was just a bit over a year and people still talk about the cool job Max did to be so young and to have a track more fitting for a TDX. There was a stream of water to cross which had a thick layer of ice over the top, he worked that spot non stop until he figured it out just to hit the next leg to find a deer walked the whole leg but Max wasnt fooled.

Great work and what a nice ribbon.


----------

